# Where is the Touch icon?



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 16, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10x64

Lightroom Version:  CC 2015.12

Question or Description of Problem:

I remember some time ago the touch mode came out, and I tried it on a Surface (no longer available); I recall there being a touch icon to turn on touch mode, and we got different sized sliders or something.

I just got a touch laptop (Dell XPS 15) and can't see any way to get to it.  I've tried it both in tablet mode and not table mode.  Touch works, in the sense I can do things like tap or drag the image, but I cannot find the touch icon (there should be one, right?), and the sliders are still very tiny.

Am I imagining this?  I can't even find a picture of the icon online, so I am starting to wonder about my memory.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 17, 2017)

Should be left hand side of the breadcrumb bar if I remember rightly. I've never seen it in person.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 22, 2017)

To follow up, I have no idea what happened, but it is back.

One thing I know happened is I installed Classic on that laptop, but there's not supposed to be any changes in the touch interface.  But maybe there were.

Anyway, I ran it again today and the touch interface was present and worked fine.  Well, almost fine -- on invocation it did not go full screen (as in tablet mode for an application) and so the controls were missing from the bottom.  I think that's a bug, but minimizing and maximizing it made it work.  If I had the PC in tablet mode first (in retrospect) it may have worked right.

Here's where the icon is when it's working.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks Ferguson


----------



## Andy Bryan (Dec 28, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> To follow up, I have no idea what happened, but it is back.
> Anyway, I ran it again today and the touch interface was present and worked fine.  Well, almost fine -- on invocation it did not go full screen (as in tablet mode for an application) and so the controls were missing from the bottom.  I think that's a bug, but minimizing and maximizing it made it work.  If I had the PC in tablet mode first (in retrospect) it may have worked right.



Any idea how to get out of tablet mode? 

I can get into it when detaching the keyboard or pressing that button; but the only way I can get out of it is to re-attach the keyboard and click the button to leave.

Thanks,
Andy,


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 28, 2017)

Andy Bryan said:


> Any idea how to get out of tablet mode?
> 
> I can get into it when detaching the keyboard or pressing that button; but the only way I can get out of it is to re-attach the keyboard and click the button to leave.



Well, I hadn't used it since, and just tried again and can't get it into touch mode (even with the laptop in tablet/touch mode). I can't remove my keyboard at all (it's a laptop not tablet). 

But it worked before (screen shoot for proof above). 

I tried it several times, going in and out of tablet mode, starting and restarting lightroom -- not once could I get it in touch mode.

I think it's just flakey -- something they did for the Surface Pro once, and maybe didn't pay enough attention to.


----------



## Andy Bryan (Dec 30, 2017)

I manage to get out of it with a keyboard attached with Esc.  Trouble is when in tablet mode there's no esc key.

Hmm.  I guess with Lightroom CC the new cross platform solution for phone / tablet / internet support, support for tablet mode in Lightroom Classic CC is probably not going to go far. 

A.


----------

